# How is this image protected and is there a way around it?



## lordzule (May 27, 2004)

On this page:
http://www.cafepress.com/bettybowers.12491821?zoom=yes#zoom
there is an image at the bottom with the word "sample" across it. Whenever I right click and "Save picture as" all that is saved to my hard drive is a small .gif image but not the image behind the word "sample". Is there a way around this? How is one image superimosed on another?

I figured coders might know this better than anyone. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats in the small gif - i suspect they may have used css to put text or image on image

BTW - remember copyright

javascript


----------



## lordzule (May 27, 2004)

etaf, thanks for the reply. Actually i am fully aware of copyright issues which is why I want to know if there is any possible way around it because if not I want to use it myself for my work.

ps. i hitchhiked through surrey a few years back


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes there is a way around it - every picture on a webpage will be loaded onto your PC - I have just found the picture and its on my PC...without sample across the front 
its very difficult to protect images on the web - a water mark in the image - or you could actually put sample across the image as part of the image.

make sure the images are low resolution - i always use 72 ppi and resize the images to the pixels I want and avoid using height/width in webpages with a good quality image loaded.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

For information purposes:

The picture that you actually want is written to the document with javascript using the e() function. The value of its z argument is used to create the img src uri. 

Just look in the source of the page for where the e() function is called, notice the first argument passed and then look in the external javascript file to see how the string is put together. You can then create the string yourself and have a direct link to the image.

It's quite simple.


----------



## lordzule (May 27, 2004)

It's as I assumed, nothing is 100 percent protection but this looks to be as good as it gets for now. Thanks for the help and advice to the both of you.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

NO -


> but this looks to be as good as it gets for now.


 - not really as good as if i want a copy - i can get a good version off the web - would be much better to have the word sample as part of the image - then the copier would have to goto a lot of trouble to clean up.
with this version I can get the image in a usable state


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

As good as it gets is probably using imagefreeze. (www.imagefreeze.com).

It loads the image via java and encrypts everything. It uses a script to constantly clear the clipboard so that it's very very difficult (but not impossible) to use printscreen.

I'm not sure if the images it loads are compiled into the class files or a remote image is loaded. (I think it's still a remote image, but not sure). You won't find traces of the image on your computer and won't find the img uri with http logging.

You can however decompile the java class files with dj java compiler to see the source. Then, theoretically, you can make your own program to decrypt the keys used to load the images. (or decode the image if it's actually compiled into the one of the java classes.

The only way, I've been able to get an image protected by imagefreeze is by printScreen.


----------

